# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  سال دوم تجربی هستم از کجا برای خوندن برای کنکور شروع کنم ؟؟

## امیر مسعود

سال دوم تجربی هستم از کجا برای خوندن برای کنکور شروع کنم ؟؟
خیلییی گیرم کمک کنید

----------


## _ZAPATA_

خیلی زوده 
ولی ریاضی 
فیزیک و شیمی رو معمولی بخون و تست کار کن

اما زیست رو اگه تونستی کامل کامل با تست کار کنی موفق میشی

----------


## Dr.GajaR

از الان که خیلی زوده ذهنه کامپیوتر که نیس 
از یاد میره خیلی چیزا 
بعدشم همونطور با مدرسه شروع کن واس درسات تست کار کن 
واس کنکورتم از تابستون دومت شروع کن !

----------


## iSalar

> خیلی زوده 
> ولی ریاضی 
> فیزیک و شیمی رو معمولی بخون و تست کار کن
> 
> اما زیست رو اگه تونستی کامل کامل با تست کار کنی موفق میشی


میشه بگین چرا زوده؟ وقتی اکثر رتبات (!) برتر میگن از سال دوم شروع کردیم ؟

----------


## _ZAPATA_

> میشه بگین چرا زوده؟ وقتی اکثر رتبات (!) برتر میگن از سال دوم شروع کردیم ؟



منظورم بیشتر رو دروس عمومی بود مثل زبان وادبیان و.......
ولی 4 درسی که بالا گفتم باید کار شه و نبیاد فراموش باشه 
در ضمن چون اکثر دانش آموزا از سال دوم کامل کار میکنن دیگه مرور تو سال سوم ندارن و به همین خاطر اکثر درس های دوم رو فراموش میکنن
در ضمن به شرایط هرکسی هم بستگی داره اونها رتبه برتر هستند از اول از پایه کار کردن :Yahoo (83):

----------


## iSalar

> منظورم بیشتر رو دروس عمومی بود مثل زبان وادبیان و.......
> ولی 4 درسی که بالا گفتم باید کار شه و نبیاد فراموش باشه 
> در ضمن چون اکثر دانش آموزا از سال دوم کامل کار میکنن دیگه مرور تو سال سوم ندارن و به همین خاطر اکثر درس های دوم رو فراموش میکنن
> در ضمن به شرایط هرکسی هم بستگی داره اونها رتبه برتر هستند از اول از پایه کار کردن


آهان بله درسته ! این شد  :Yahoo (94): 
درسته فرضا وقت گزاشتن رو دینی تو سال دوم اشتباهه !! ولی ادبیات و عربی نه !
خوب ما هم الان دومیم ! بایه ما واسه کنکور هم از همین امسال شکل میگیره !! ما هم فک کنم اگه بایه ای کار کنیم فک میکنم میشه به رتبه ها تک - دو رقمی رسید

----------


## alishendi

> منظورم بیشتر رو دروس عمومی بود مثل زبان وادبیان و.......
> ولی 4 درسی که بالا گفتم باید کار شه و نبیاد فراموش باشه 
> در ضمن چون اکثر دانش آموزا از سال دوم کامل کار میکنن دیگه مرور تو سال سوم ندارن و به همین خاطر اکثر درس های دوم رو فراموش میکنن
> در ضمن به شرایط هرکسی هم بستگی داره اونها رتبه برتر هستند از اول از پایه کار کردن


یعنی چی اونا رتبه برترن ؟؟؟؟ و از پایه کار کردن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
رتبه برتر که از آسمون نیفتادن . اوناهم دانش آموزایی مثثل من و شما هستن.
خوب ایشونم که سال دوم هست و میخواد شوروع کنه برا خوندن و بهترین کار رو میکنه .

----------


## _ZAPATA_

> یعنی چی اونا رتبه برترن ؟؟؟؟ و از پایه کار کردن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> رتبه برتر که از آسمون نیفتادن . اوناهم دانش آموزایی مثثل من و شما هستن.
> خوب ایشونم که سال دوم هست و میخواد شوروع کنه برا خوندن و بهترین کار رو میکنه .


آره میدونم اونها هم مثل من وشمان ولی خب شرایط هرکسی فرق میکنه برنامه ی هرکسی فرق میکنه

----------


## ali azb

فعلا برو عشق و حال .سال بعد عشق و حالاو کم کن یه کوچولو درس. سال بعدتر کلا عشق و حالو بزار کنار درس بخون...

البته این موضوع بر همه آشکاره که هر چقدر درس بخونی واسه کنکورت بهتره

----------


## iSalar

> سال دوم تجربی هستم از کجا برای خوندن برای کنکور شروع کنم ؟؟
> خیلییی گیرم کمک کنید


همکلاسیم ، خوشبختم (!)
خوب من از کارهایی که تاحالا کردم میخوام بگم ! 
1. حذف اکانت فیس بوک / اینستاگرام
2.فروش گوشی آندرویدی -> خرید نوکیا ساده
3.نقل مکان pc از اتاقی که قراره توش مطالعه داشته باشم

اینا برای جلوگیری از هواسبرتی لازمه
حالا کارایی که میکنی 
1.واسه خودت برنامه ریزی میکنی! با یه دفتر برنامه ریزی
2.هدف میزاری واسه خودت !
3.ساعات مطالعه تو بالا میبری !
4.اگه تونستی قلم چی قبت نام کن از مهر ! و سعی کن ترازاتو تو هر آزمون بالا ببری
5.تو قلمچی خودتو با همکلاسیتات مقایسه نکن بلکه با اون تراز 8000 یا مقایسه کن
6.منابعتو انتخاب کن و بخر و هر روز تست بزن

----------


## ali azb

> همکلاسیم ، خوشبختم (!)
> خوب من از کارهایی که تاحالا کردم میخوام بگم ! 
> 1. حذف اکانت فیس بوک / اینستاگرام
> 2.فروش گوشی آندرویدی -> خرید نوکیا ساده
> 3.نقل مکان pc از اتاقی که قراره توش مطالعه داشته باشم
> 
> اینا برای جلوگیری از هواسبرتی لازمه
> حالا کارایی که میکنی 
> 1.واسه خودت برنامه ریزی میکنی! با یه دفتر برنامه ریزی
> ...


والا زمانی که ما دوم بودیم جرئت نداشتیم به هم سنمون برنامه بدیم!!!!

----------


## alishendi

> سال دوم تجربی هستم از کجا برای خوندن برای کنکور شروع کنم ؟؟
> خیلییی گیرم کمک کنید


سلام . کار خوبی میکنی که تصمیم داری دومو خوب بخونی . ولی اگه ادامه داشته باشه
من خودم پارسال دوم بودم و یک ماه اول رو خوب خوندم ولی بعدا از نا افتادم دیگه.
یه چیزی بهت میگم که خوب اگه کار کنی خوبه برات
اول اینکه همین الان یه دفتر برنامه ریزی قلم چی تهیه کن و از امروز شروع کن عربی اول . فیزیک اول . ریاضیات اول رو کار کن تو این 4 و 5 روز مونده به مدرسه .
با پیشنهاد هایی که تو دفتر برنامه ریزی داده شده مثلا هفته ای نیم ساعت به ساعت مطالعه ات اضافه کن تا به حد تعادل برسین و بعد افزایش رو متوقف کنید
توصیه می کنم زمستون رو حتمی یه آزمون آزمایش ترجیحا قلم چی یا اگه نتونستین گزینه 2 شرکت کنین و با برنامه او پیش برین. اگه وضعیت مالیت خوب نیست میتونی تو قلم چی بورسیه شی . اگرم نخواستی تو سایت کانون عضو شو و 10 تومن میدی و خدمات اینترنتی میگیریو آزمونشا دانلود میکنی همراه با برنامه راهبردی )
کتابایی هم که من برای شما معرفی میکنم اینا هستن . ( به ترتیب اولویت )
زیست : نشر الگو
شیمی : مبتکران / گاج
ریاضی : اگه میخوای جامع بخری خیلی سبز اگه نمیخوای ریاضی 2 و هندسه 1 گاج
فیزیک : فیزیک آبی و بنفش قلم چی ( فعلا به گاج پایه یا الگو فک نکن ، چرا؟ چون اونا 4 فصل اول رو ندارن )همین قلم چی خوبه
----------
ادبیات : اگه که ادبیات گاج سبز رو بخری خیلی خوبه برات . اگه هم به ادبیات علاقه نداری و یا فک می کنی هزینه ها داره گرون میشه میتونی نخری و به معلمت گوش کنی
عربی : اگه از الان شروع می کنی عربی جامع خیلی سبز یا گاج نقره ای یا فوت و فن ( بیشتر سلیقه ای هس عربی ) اگه هم نمیخوای از سوم شروع کن بخون
دینی : فعلا کتاب لازم نیست . کتاب درسی رو بخون و تست های آزمونت رو بزن . به علاوه با عضویت در خدمات سایت قلم چی میتونی به تست های تالیفیش دسترسی داشته باشی.
زبان : دقیقا مثل دینی . اگه هم که کلاس زبان رفتی هیچی
اگه بگردی شاید این کتاب بیشترش تو کتابخونه مدرسه یا شهرتون یا فارق التحصیل ها هست که میتونی به قیمت کم بخری
البته اینایی هم که گفتم وحی منزل نیستناااا. اگه منبع مناسب دیگه سراغ داری باش کار کن

ببخشید که زیاد شد ولی خوب شد دیگه : دی


- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> آره میدونم اونها هم مثل من وشمان ولی خب شرایط هرکسی فرق میکنه برنامه ی هرکسی فرق میکنه


هر کسی بخوا میتونه در هر شرایطی موفق بشه و برنامه مناسب خودش رو کشف کنه واسه خودش

----------


## _ZAPATA_

ازسال دوم کتابای جامع به درد نمیخوره
امکان کتاب ها عوض بشن 
سبک تست ها عوض بشه
اکثر کتابای جامع تستاش ترکیبیه

----------


## amir.h

> سلام . کار خوبی میکنی که تصمیم داری دومو خوب بخونی . ولی اگه ادامه داشته باشه
> من خودم پارسال دوم بودم و یک ماه اول رو خوب خوندم ولی بعدا از نا افتادم دیگه.
> یه چیزی بهت میگم که خوب اگه کار کنی خوبه برات
> اول اینکه همین الان یه دفتر برنامه ریزی قلم چی تهیه کن و از امروز شروع کن عربی اول . فیزیک اول . ریاضیات اول رو کار کن تو این 4 و 5 روز مونده به مدرسه .
> با پیشنهاد هایی که تو دفتر برنامه ریزی داده شده مثلا هفته ای نیم ساعت به ساعت مطالعه ات اضافه کن تا به حد تعادل برسین و بعد افزایش رو متوقف کنید
> توصیه می کنم زمستون رو حتمی یه آزمون آزمایش ترجیحا قلم چی یا اگه نتونستین گزینه 2 شرکت کنین و با برنامه او پیش برین. اگه وضعیت مالیت خوب نیست میتونی تو قلم چی بورسیه شی . اگرم نخواستی تو سایت کانون عضو شو و 10 تومن میدی و خدمات اینترنتی میگیریو آزمونشا دانلود میکنی همراه با برنامه راهبردی )
> کتابایی هم که من برای شما معرفی میکنم اینا هستن . ( به ترتیب اولویت )
> زیست : نشر الگو
> شیمی : مبتکران / گاج
> ...


ببخشید چطور باید تو سایت قلم چی عضو شد؟

----------


## M.javaddd

منم میرم امسال دوم..حرف های *alishendi*  کاملا درست و منطقی و فوق العاده ست..به حرفاش گوش کن..منم خیلی ازش استفاده کردم..دمش گرم

----------


## iSalar

> والا زمانی که ما دوم بودیم جرئت نداشتیم به هم سنمون برنامه بدیم!!!!


برنامه ندادم فقط تجربیاتمو گفتم که شاید کمکی کرده باشن

----------


## alishendi

> ببخشید چطور باید تو سایت قلم چی عضو شد؟


سلام دوباره
خوب برای عضویت تو سایت کانون ( اگه آزموناشو ثبت نام نکردی ) میری سایت کانون فرهنگی آموزش - قلم چی
بعدا بالا سربرگ قسمتی وجود داره به نام (( صفحه شخصی شما ))
موس رو روش نگه میداری که کادر باز شه و ازش ((صفحه شخصی غیر کانونی های عضو سایت ))
رو انتخاب میکنی . انجا یه قسمت زرد رنگ هست نوشته برای ثبت نام کلیک کنید 
ثبت نام میکنی و وارد صفحه شخصیت میشی 
در پنل سمت راست صفحه شخصیت قسمتی وجود داره به نام دانلود سوالات آزمون و آزمون مبحثی که در ابتدا قرمز ( غ فعال ) هستند روی یکیشون کلیک میکنی و مراحل واریز مبلغ و ...
همونطور که گفتم اگه مشکل مالی ندارین حتمی ثبت نام کنین ضرر نمیکنی ( به شرطی که با برنامه پیش بری و ترازت رو افزایش بدی وگرنه بی فایده است ) و اگرم مشکل مالی دارین میتونین بورسیه شین. این قسمتی که گفتم بیشتر واسه آزمون مبحثی هاشه : دی

در ادامه تاپیک باید بگم که اون منابع که گفتم اگه بعد مدتی احساس کردین واستون کمه و میخوایید تخصصی تر کار کنید می گم بهتون چیا بخرید بخونید 

ثالثا اگه کتاب سبز ادبیات گاج رو نداشتین یه فایل از کتاب آرایه های کتاب درسی الگو هست که تو وبلاگ گذاشتم برین دانلود کنین .

http://1dabestan.rozblog.com/

تو همون صفحه اوله





- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> ازسال دوم کتابای جامع به درد نمیخوره
> امکان کتاب ها عوض بشن 
> سبک تست ها عوض بشه
> اکثر کتابای جامع تستاش ترکیبیه


 در مورد تستای ترکیبی که خوب باید بگم من امسال دومو تموم کردم و متاسفانه هم نرسیدم سوم پیش خوانی کنم ولی جامع خیلی سبز ریاضی خردیم و دارم کار میکنم و مشکلی هم ندارم فقط یه چند تا تست تو هر بخش کا باید مباحثی مثل حد و ... رو بدونی داره که خوب اونارو نمیزنم
امکان عوض شدن کتابای ریاضی هم به شدت کمه چون این کتابا کلا قراره 3 . 4 سال بعد عوض بشن به خاطر سیستم جدید که هفتم اینا اومده .
ولی خوب اگرم کسی نخواست جامع بگیره : ریاضیات گاج و هندسه 1 گاج برا دوم مناسبه

----------


## amir.h

> سلام دوباره
> خوب برای عضویت تو سایت کانون ( اگه آزموناشو ثبت نام نکردی ) میری سایت کانون فرهنگی آموزش - قلم چی
> بعدا بالا سربرگ قسمتی وجود داره به نام (( صفحه شخصی شما ))
> موس رو روش نگه میداری که کادر باز شه و ازش ((صفحه شخصی غیر کانونی های عضو سایت ))
> رو انتخاب میکنی . انجا یه قسمت زرد رنگ هست نوشته برای ثبت نام کلیک کنید 
> ثبت نام میکنی و وارد صفحه شخصیت میشی 
> در پنل سمت راست صفحه شخصیت قسمتی وجود داره به نام دانلود سوالات آزمون و آزمون مبحثی که در ابتدا قرمز ( غ فعال ) هستند روی یکیشون کلیک میکنی و مراحل واریز مبلغ و ...
> همونطور که گفتم اگه مشکل مالی ندارین حتمی ثبت نام کنین ضرر نمیکنی ( به شرطی که با برنامه پیش بری و ترازت رو افزایش بدی وگرنه بی فایده است ) و اگرم مشکل مالی دارین میتونین بورسیه شین. این قسمتی که گفتم بیشتر واسه آزمون مبحثی هاشه : دی
> 
> ...


ببخشید من عضو شدم ولی مبلغش 20000تومنه و درضمن مگه تراز میدن با این روش؟یه چیز دیگه آزمون مبحثی چیه؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

 :8:  :40:

----------


## solmaz21s

> سلام دوباره
> خوب برای عضویت تو سایت کانون ( اگه آزموناشو ثبت نام نکردی ) میری سایت کانون فرهنگی آموزش - قلم چی
> بعدا بالا سربرگ قسمتی وجود داره به نام (( صفحه شخصی شما ))
> موس رو روش نگه میداری که کادر باز شه و ازش ((صفحه شخصی غیر کانونی های عضو سایت ))
> رو انتخاب میکنی . انجا یه قسمت زرد رنگ هست نوشته برای ثبت نام کلیک کنید 
> ثبت نام میکنی و وارد صفحه شخصیت میشی 
> در پنل سمت راست صفحه شخصیت قسمتی وجود داره به نام دانلود سوالات آزمون و آزمون مبحثی که در ابتدا قرمز ( غ فعال ) هستند روی یکیشون کلیک میکنی و مراحل واریز مبلغ و ...
> همونطور که گفتم اگه مشکل مالی ندارین حتمی ثبت نام کنین ضرر نمیکنی ( به شرطی که با برنامه پیش بری و ترازت رو افزایش بدی وگرنه بی فایده است ) و اگرم مشکل مالی دارین میتونین بورسیه شین. این قسمتی که گفتم بیشتر واسه آزمون مبحثی هاشه : دی
> 
> ...


دستتون درد نکنه........مرسی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## alishendi

> ببخشید من عضو شدم ولی مبلغش 20000تومنه و درضمن مگه تراز میدن با این روش؟یه چیز دیگه آزمون مبحثی چیه؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -


نمیدونم شاید 20 تومن شده .

نه عزیز اگه قرار بود که تراز بدن که دیگه 20 تومن نمیشد . فقط میتونی سوالات رو دانلود کنی و خودت تمرین کنی .

----------


## amir.h

نگفتید آزمون مبحثی چیه؟

----------


## alishendi

> نگفتید آزمون مبحثی چیه؟


آزمون های مبحثی آزمون های ده سوالی هستند که خوب فک کنم تو سی دی های کتاب های آبی هم وجود داشته باشه ( البته اونوقت باید همه ی کتاب های آبی رو داشته باشی تا همه ی درسها رو داشته باشی ) . من که پارسال دوم بودم از دینی و ادبیات و زبان فارسی و زبان چون کتاب تست به خصوصی نداشتم استفاده کردم . زیست رو هم با اینکه کتاب تست داشتم استفاده کردم

----------


## amir.h

> آزمون های مبحثی آزمون های ده سوالی هستند که خوب فک کنم تو سی دی های کتاب های آبی هم وجود داشته باشه ( البته اونوقت باید همه ی کتاب های آبی رو داشته باشی تا همه ی درسها رو داشته باشی ) . من که پارسال دوم بودم از دینی و ادبیات و زبان فارسی و زبان چون کتاب تست به خصوصی نداشتم استفاده کردم . زیست رو هم با اینکه کتاب تست داشتم استفاده کردم


به نظرت آزمون بهتره یا مبحثی؟

----------


## alishendi

> به نظرت آزمون بهتره یا مبحثی؟


اگه منظورت شرکت کردن تو آزمون های سراسری که خوب بهتره ولی ربطی به مبحثی نداره !!!!!
اگرم منظورت اینه که آزمون ها رو تو سایت فعال کنی یا آزمونک مبحثی رو ، نگران نباش کلا اگه یه دفعه این پولو بدی تا آخره سال همه ی امکاناتش برات فعال میشه . هم دریافت سوالات آزمون و هم آزمون مبحثی

----------


## swaf

سلام من هم دوم تجربی هستم و برای سوم قبول شدم و در این سه ماه تعطیلات کل کتابهای دوم رو خوندم اگه کمک میخوای حاضرم

----------


## amir.h

> سلام من هم دوم تجربی هستم و برای سوم قبول شدم و در این سه ماه تعطیلات کل کتابهای دوم رو خوندم اگه کمک میخوای حاضرم


واسه مفهمی خوانی دوم خیلی سبز(زیست) خوبه؟

----------


## alishendi

> واسه مفهمی خوانی دوم خیلی سبز(زیست) خوبه؟


نه . اگه بخوای تنها خیلی سبزو بخری نخر امسال .
خیلی سبز بعضی جا ها درسنامه هایی که داره خیلی خوبن منتهی تستاش اصلا مطابق با کنکور های الان نیستن . این خیلی سبز دوم رو خود انتشارات برای ویرایش گذاشته که مثل زیست سومش بکنه .
الان تو امسال همونطور که گفتم نشر الگو بگیر . خیلی عالیه . اگه احساس کردی که وقتت زیاده و میخوای تست زیاد تری بزنی گاج جامع نقره ای یا جلد یک همایش نشر دریافت رو بگیر بخون. تابستونتم اگه دیدی تست نداری واسه زدن خیلی سبز که ویرایش جدید تا اون موقع میرسه بگیر بزن .
فعلا فقط الگو
اگه کتابفروشی درست و حسابی تو شهرتون نداری از سایتش سفارش بده با ارسال رایگان داره .  :Yahoo (76):

----------

